# Film/Game composer from Greece (located in Amsterdam)



## AstronautDown (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I'm Chris, a composer from Greece, currently based in Amsterdam, the Netherlands. I'm writing for film, video games and any other project that requires music. I've studied classical composition but like many of us, spent much time playing with rock bands when I was younger. Lately I've been experimenting with electronic music (including writing on trackers). My favourite medium to work on is video games because next to self-contained compositions, I feel it's the one that allows for the most creative freedom.

Please take a listen to some of my music and let me know what you think (the set contains 3 small orchestral tracks and one piano solo).

You can find more music (including electronic tracks) at my SoundCloud or my website.

Cheers 

[flash width=450 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F4226998&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## nikolas (Apr 5, 2013)

Γειά σου Χρήστο και καλώς ήρθες.

Δεν έχω χρόνο να ακούσω τα κομμάτια σου αλλά είναι τέλεια να έχω άλλον ένα Έλληνα εδώ... Υπήρχαν κανά δυο αλλά τελευταία μόνον εγώ έχω μείνει! 

ελπίζω να μείνεις τριγύρω και να τα λέμε! 

Again welcome on board!

Nikolas


----------



## AstronautDown (Apr 5, 2013)

Να 'σαι καλά Νικόλα. Ευχαριστώ για την υποδοχή. Ως adventuras εκ φύσεως, τη δουλειά σου στο Resonance την έχω τιμήσει δεόντως!

Thanks for the welcome mate


----------



## nikolas (Apr 5, 2013)

haha!

glad to know that my work is being appreciated (can't complain really... ).

What are you doing in the Netherlands? Studying? Working?

Tell us (me) a bit about yourself! :D


----------



## AstronautDown (Apr 5, 2013)

I originally came here back in 2009 to study film music at the Conservatory of Amsterdam. After graduation it just made sense to stay in Amsterdam since I had a small film-people-network established during my studies, plus, weirdly enough, I enjoy the cold climate .

I'm now working on music for films and video games but tend to focus more on getting video game gigs since I find them much more enjoyable (and, to be completely honest, more lucrative).

I think that more or less sums it up but feel free to keep the conversation going


----------

